
Idea Week, Day #5: Full resolution online video, on the cheap  - ivankirigin
http://www.tipjoy.com/our2cents/2007/10/full_resolution_online_video_o.html
======
wmf
Isn't this essentially SesameVault?

<http://www.sesamevault.com/>

I suspect it's irrelevant, since when given a choice between paying one cent
to host HD video and free craptastic YouTube, most people would choose
YouTube.

